# Something to brighten up the engine bay



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In the GTROC shop now


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

are these now in stock in the shop?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes indeed. And if you click on the picture in the shoip you get a much bigger version so can see just how good they are. If you get one please let us know what you think and post some pictures up of it installed for others to see


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

What is it?!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

What's the first bit of uglines you see when you open the bonnet? Some crappy bit of off-white plastic. Surely Nissan could have done better, but apparently not  So rather than have that staring at you this cover not only adds a bit of glamour it also covers up that unsightly mess


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's all in the section called Car dress up


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont open my bonnet.:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wise move, I've seen your attempts at engine bays before :chuckle:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Wise move, I've seen your attempts at engine bays before :chuckle:




Lol, you remember the R33 then.....


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Just for you John.

H.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just go buy a Forge header tank, much better and nicer !!!!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> Just go buy a Forge header tank, much better and nicer !!!!


And even heavier, no thanks.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

countvonc said:


> And even heavier, no thanks.


LOL, don't be so bloody silly!!!! With the weight of the GTR a few extra ounces aren't gonna make a difference. If the driver has a sh*t before getting in and driving the car it will offset the Forge header tank !!!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> LOL, don't be so bloody silly!!!! With the weight of the GTR a few extra ounces aren't gonna make a difference. If the driver has a sh*t before getting in and driving the car it will offset the Forge header tank !!!


Removed the snidy comment at you Steve, I really can't be bothered, anyhow there's another 100 threads where your opinion is always the same. 

So I thought instead that I would be positive...

Thanks John, nice product and you know.... I will buy one and support the club as shock horror I don't want a Forge tank even though Steve likes them. Deary me !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for the support  As a club we try and produce things that members want and source them or have providers come to us. We don't list everything that we get offered and often turn away products. However where we do add them to our shop it is because we believe it is something members want. Overall our margins are very small, on some items less than £1, but 'every little helps'.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi, I understand where you are both coming from and John if you remember all those years ago (3) when we were at the Tokyo Motor Show to see the release of the new GTR, I said there and then what the hell is that ugly white plastic bottle doing there in an otherwise fantastic lovely looking engine bay. Again, if Mr Nissan had paid more attention to detail we might not have required a modified part! 

I bought the Forge header tank as I just could not bear opening my bonnet and seeing that ugly thing there ***8211; the weight argument is totally futile, hence the Turd comment, There are some big Turds on this Forum (so I***8217;ve heard).

It***8217;s a shame that we as member have had to wait over three years for the ***8220;Forum***8221; to have this produced after a concerned member (me) passing the comment I did three years ago.

I would have bought one, as I have supported the GTROC & Forum in many others ways, but you were just too late and I have a superb product from Forge.

Rant over ***8211; next ??


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

countvonc said:


> Removed the snidy comment at you Steve, I really can't be bothered, anyhow there's another 100 threads where your opinion is always the same.
> 
> So I thought instead that I would be positive...
> 
> Thanks John, nice product and you know.... I will buy one and support the club as shock horror I don't want a Forge tank even though Steve likes them. Deary me !


Very well said.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Pics of it fitted here.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139242-nissan-gt-r-r35-header-tank-cover.html


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Naranja said:


> Very well said.


What was well said ? My comment ?


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

countvonc said:


> Removed the snidy comment at you Steve, I really can't be bothered, anyhow there's another 100 threads where your opinion is always the same.
> 
> So I thought instead that I would be positive...
> 
> Thanks John, nice product and you know.... I will buy one and support the club as shock horror I don't want a Forge tank even though Steve likes them. Deary me !


++1


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I remember when I first saw the car at TAS, opened the bonnet and my first thoughts were "Oh good grief! Who put that there? And like that?" Really stands out, but not in a good way 

Really glad to see something as simple as an etched panel make such a big improvement :thumbsup:


----------

